# good day of 3-d



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

good day of 3-d. the picture i have the wrapped arrows.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

the last pic of the deer was over 40 yards, i scored a ten, and my dad scored an 8 high


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

you forgot one


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice shooting man, but your dad beat you right?? lol


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

hunter14 said:


> Nice shooting man, but your dad beat you right?? lol


No he beat me:angry: had a rough day:angry:LOL!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

good shooting guys, gotta love them Rhinehat Targets!


----------



## Ryanjack (Jul 20, 2010)

Good shooting, what class you shoot in.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

dont really know, it wasnt an actual shoot. it was just go and shoot. but yeah im getting better


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> dont really know, it wasnt an actual shoot. it was just go and shoot. but yeah im getting better


That's some of the nicest shooting, the ones where you just go and shoot and not to really beat everybdy else. The really hard thing to remeber when you're out there shooting is to just relax and have fun, when you forget about that it usually turns out worse than it would if you were there to have fun and to relax and unwind.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

yeppp, exactly


----------

